# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  PHP.ini ne fonctionne pas sous IIS

## figolu77

J'ai install PHP sur IIS (Windows Server 2016).

PHP fonctionne parfaitement, php_info me renvoi la configuration et le chemin vers le fichier PHP.ini

php_ini_loaded_file() me renvoi galement le mme chemin vers le PHP.ini

Cependant, lorsque je modifie ce fichier PHP.ini, aucun changement n'apparait, les modifications que je fais ne sont pas affiches lorsque j'actualise ma page qui renvoi php_info, mme aprs redmarrage de IIS, mme aprs redmarrage du server.

Quelqu'un a t'il une ide de ce qu'il se passe, c'est incomprhensible.

Merci d'avance

----------

